# Leopold Mozart's violin manual



## Aurelian

This manual in its time was well-regarded. Have you seen it?


----------



## ArtMusic

It still is well regarded as an invaluable source of insight into violin playing and music matters of Leopold's time.


----------



## Ingélou

I haven't seen it, but it sounds interesting:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versu...,concerning 18th century performance practice.


----------

